# East gippy hydroponics and homebrew



## Skillz (5/12/20)

East gippy hydroponics and homebrew opens in bairnsdale on Tuesday.
I'm not affiliated with them in anyway but I'm so excited to have a local homebrew shop that now means I can pick up grains on a whim and brew more.
If you are a local let's support them and keep them around.


----------

